# Constant crackles/pops with Audigy 2!!!!!



## starwarsfr3ak (Apr 9, 2006)

I stumbled across this site in desperation, and I hope someone can help me, I'm at my wit's end with this stupid Audigy 2. 

In a nutshell, I get constant crackling and popping with this card. I've had it probably about 3-4 years now, and it's been an on and off problem, but now it's constant. 

The only way I disable the crackling is to uninstall the card, reboot, and reinstall it but without using the drivers on the Audigy cd. If I use official Audigy drivers from the cd, I get some minor crackles. If I use the most updated drivers from Creative's site, I get really horrible crackling. So I have to resort to using software sound, and it's getting irritating because I play a lot of games, and it's ruining my gameplay. 

I'm running a P4 2.4ghz, 1gb ram, 256 ATI X700 pro AGP vid card, and of course, the Audigy 2 (platinum). I have tried just about EVERYTHING. All sorts of drivers. Different PCI slots. New speakers. Heck I even unplugged the front volume panel you get for the front of your pc. I also looked up some sort of PCI latency patch but that only works on VIA boards, mine is SiS. 

I don't know if my card is dying or what. But I can't really shell out much now for a nice new card. I'm at the end of my rope though and can't hold out much longer with this evil sound card. Should I just pitch it? I can probably afford a cheapie card. If this thing isn't fixable, I had my eyes set on this Audigy 2 Value ($30) that still has EAX and whatnot. Should I go with that? Or can this junker of a card be fixed? 

I appreciate any feedback on this, because again, I am seriously at the end of my rope! :4-hanged:

PS - After I posted this, I noticed in my sound controls that the crackling is constant until I mute the Auxillary, CD Audio, and Line-In sliders (all 3 or else I still get full crackles). Then it just crackles at any given sound (games, music, whatever), but not when the comp is idle or quiet. I'm not sure what that means, but figured I'd give what info I could.


----------



## starwarsfr3ak (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, since noone decided to help me, I just couldn't wait any longer. I went out and bought a new Audigy 4 card, and it works great. Gotta make some financial sacrifices now, but it was worth paying for to rid of that infernal crackling :upset:


----------



## califjim (Apr 13, 2006)

*Same Problem*

I am having the exact same problem with my sound card, Audigy 2. The pops and crackles got worse after I downloaded the new driver from the Audigy website. 
I am not too excited about going out and buying a new sound card. 
Has anyone else experienced this and fixed it??


----------



## michaelpdunn (Apr 17, 2006)

PLEASE. Someone help us, this is the most annoying thing ever. I'd rather have no sound at all. I have the exact same problem.


----------



## JoeyImage (Dec 2, 2004)

Same problem here with the original Audigy, and after I installed the new drivers. for those of us that can't afford a new card, PLEASE HELP.


----------



## ExitSpreeProsec (Apr 22, 2006)

Try to dedate your drivers, try installing the drivers that were with your soundcard. If that doesn't work, try installing it in someone elses pc. Try to load your BIOS-fail-safe defaults. Maybe you can also try a new windows installation. If it still doesn't work then, I'd buy a new soundcard, you can get new ones from around €10 to €15 with a good sound quality.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe it is the speakers and they are too old. Or even that the sound is up to high try that.


----------



## alucard971 (May 28, 2008)

Audigy 2 ZS and VIA have problems. Go to VIA Arena website and download latest chipset drivers then reinstall sound card


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

that's what my thread was about as well actually... same problem, same sound card


----------



## jhillman (Oct 1, 2008)

After upgrading to XP SP3 I purchased Driver Detective to update all of my hardware drivers. When upgrading the drivers for my Audigy sound card it produced the most horrible crackling and jittery sounds.
I tried to uninstall the new drivers then reinstall the old ones but still had similar noises.
I removed the Audigy sound card and attempted to use my on bard Realtek sound. Although the quality of the sound is slightly better the jittery periods of silence are still there. I think that a driver file from Creative Labs is to blame. It is worse when the processor is under load or when the music becomes more complex. Are there any similar problems experienced by anyone out there? Have you managed to solve the problems?


----------

